
“The Cause and Consequences of the Retail Apocalypse” - thedarkginger
https://newrepublic.com/article/145813/cause-consequences-retail-apocalypse
======
voidmain
Something in this article has to be wrong. A bankruptcy shouldn't result in
closing profitable stores, just in a change of ownership from the holders of
shares to the holders of debt.

If a bunch of stores are closing AND a bunch of retail chains are bankrupt,
the causal structure seems more likely to be unprofitable->closing and
unprofitable->bankrupt, rather than bankrupt->closing which makes no sense.

------
thedarkginger
Thought this was an interesting addendum to this discussion from last week
based on Bloomberg's report:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15653871](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15653871)

